# Fishing report, Everglades Flamingo, 25 August



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Capt Bob....I always look forward to your reports. Thanks for unselfishly sharing your knowledge of the Everglades.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice report and glad to see quality fish still being caught aside from all the challenges the glades are facing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The interior and gulf coast of the 'glades is in great shape compared to nearby areas on the west coast. Those terrible red tides never came much past Marco Island these past two years.... All of that could change at any time though.... The Florida Bay side of Flamingo isn't what it should be but that's a water quality problem (not enough fresh water making all the way down through the 'glades to mix with the salt these past few years).


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Good to hear I haven’t been that way in a while - would love to come down that way a book a trip with you. Years ago I remember snorkeling in Florida Bay when the Seagrass was pretty thick and waving back and forth in the current - not sure it’s that way now but glad to hear it’s not affected. I live in Sarasota and last year I couldn’t fish the beach one day due to conditions. Thanks for the reports!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Let's see the new & improved Maverick.....ICM


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

New and improved... well maybe not bad for a beat up old Maverick that I got direct from the factory - unrigged... way back in 1988. The new motor is another 90hp E-Tec (my fourth one since 2005, when I got one of the first ones down here...). The troller is a 24v Minn Kota Terrova - and I'm really liking it... Of course with a troller in the bow I've added a Carbon Marine line bucket (a bit larger with a 14" diameter...) for fly anglers.

Now all that's needed is for my phone to start ringing again. There's a reason a lot of guides take vacations this time of year....


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Start of school combined with the end of summer has given a lot of my guide fishing buddies to much free, unwanted time off. .... ICM


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Fished Everglades City little over a week ago. Always one of the top fishing destinations. There aren't many other boats on the water in summer.


----------

